# BS CT Resaw Blade- Tackling Gabon EBony- Best Blade? Laguna RS King? Lenox? Others? Help!!!



## VillageBoy (Oct 10, 2011)

I am currently narrowing down my choice for 5 HP Bandsaw (mostly for resaw). I will be cutting Ebony, Wenge, Afrormosia, and Padauk, but mostly ebony.

I am trying to figure out what carbide blade will cut the best an last the longest when tackling ebony day in and day out for the next several months.

Considering most of my boards are 3-4" x 12" x 71-73", a good amount are 3-4" x 14-19" x 71-73"

I have looked at (price High to Low):

Lenox Armor CT Black 1.25" x .042" x 3" TPI

Laguna Resaw King CT 158" x 1.25" x 3 TPI

Lenox Tri-Master 1.25" x .042" x 3 TPI

Lenox SST Carbide 1" x .035" x 3 TPI

Lenox Wood Master CT

Super Cut- Woodsaver CI (Carbide Imbedded)

Any advice or recommendations? could really use the help. Thanks guys.

-- VillageBoy


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have the Laguna resaw king on my Laguna HD16, it works very well resawing exotics.

I also use a carbide Lenox blade the rep gave me one time when he visited my shop about 8 years ago, that blade is marvelous on my 15" General and also has been used to resaw exotics. Not sure what the exact name of it was, but it is a fine blade and has remained on my saw all this time (may be the SST model).

You wouldn't go wrong with either of those in my opinion.

All the Best!


----------



## jspelbring (Oct 3, 2006)

I run a MiniMax MM20 with the Lenox Tri-Master for my resawing/veneer work. I've never had it bog or even slow down.


----------

